# Video chat not working?



## jeffaa (Aug 15, 2011)

I use Google Talk as my main chat messenger. Now that both my wife and I have FFCs, I thought I'd test the video messaging via Google Talk. When I press the video button on either phone, it makes the call. However, the other phone does not receive the call. We're signed in to Talk on our phones (both SGS3), and we can chat just fine. But video calls are not going through.

Any thoughts?
Thanks.


----------

